# First Red



## KJS (Mar 13, 2009)

These were taken over the weekend. First Red Drum ever. Measured 32". The second Red I have caught came less than 20 min later and measured 41 and 1/2 but unfortunately was taken as a video and I cant figure out how to cut one picture out of a video on my phone. My cousin, CJS, also got a 29 right after my second but of course that was not his first or nearly his largest so he was not as happy as I. 

[URL="IMG_00661[/URL]

[URL="IMG_0063[/URL]

[URL="IMG_0061[/URL]


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice catch. You did better than me this weekend. I landed 1 14 inch, nothing special.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go KJS, nice feesh!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

that is such a beautiful thing to see...a bunch of people fishing!opcorn:


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

oh yea, that was the point in hatteras right?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

We were probably fishing very close. I was on or near the point for a week, got home on Weds.

Nice catch.

Tommy


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

It was pretty packed down there and so long as there was understanding with the guy next to you the occassional tangle was not a problem. Tide and wind were fighting and making the baits rolls and drift in no apparent pattern in our spot. 

There was some nice bar structure where we set up. Kyle set up left and I set up right. As the tide progressed Kyle's spot must have been where they were and he got two in a row, 32" and the 41.5". After the second one I couldn't take it (this was my fifth trip to NC this fall and last) and threw right over top of his rods into the little cut in the bar. Mine came a few minutes later. Not exactly the target fish, but at least the species hasn't completely boycotted me.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

did you all use sputniks in that kind of wind and weather?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

nice report,and congrats on yer first biggun...


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

Way to go!!!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey , congrats I fished right next to u guys and I was there when u caught that fish . in fact caught my first right where the jeep is last sun night 47" and 4 pups mon morning , I saw at least 6 big drum taken in that spot, I was in the gold ford 250









9


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice fish 9 rock, congrats on your first.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats 9 rock. 

Tough conditions that weekend. That was some pretty nice structure. Not used to seeing that on Assateague.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*caught at hatteras*

I believe he caught the fish at Hatteras close to the point.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> I believe he caught the fish at Hatteras close to the point.



yes that is the point in the pic





9


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

It sure has changed since october.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SNDFLEE said:


> It sure has changed since october.


 After this low has past,you wouldn't recognize it either.....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That's what I love about the point, it's constantly changing. Forms reforms until you get there you never know what it's gonna look like. Got one more buck tag and then I'll be back!


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Great Pics!!

TM62


----------

